# How to remove the glove box door ?



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello, I want to remove the glove box door, needs new paint.
How can I release the hook at the right inner side ? 
regards, Peter


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

reach around and slide the rubber sleeve off the hook


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

aaah, thanks a lot !
regards: Peter


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)




----------

